# New shepherd owner looking for a name



## hunter211 (Jun 22, 2010)

Hi, i just reserved a puppy, he will be here in 4 weeks and i need help picking a name, so far ive come up with , Raven, Mauser, Patton, Reagan, of Jaeger, id really appreciate some input, and if you have any other cool names or any info on raising a gsd, that would really help me out this will be my first gsd.


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

these threads might help with the name

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/take-poll/94703-what-your-dogs-names.html

http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...125078-what-did-you-almost-name-your-dog.html

info on raising a GSD.. spend lots of time in the puppy section  take lots of pictures, socialize, train, socialize, train, fun fun fun! have patience and consistency in what you do


----------



## Vinnie (Sep 4, 2001)

:congratulations: on the future GSD.
I like the name Patton. It seems original.  (I've seen Raven, Mauser & Jaeger before.) There are so many names out there, do you have a theme or favorite movie, actor, singer, etc. Is your future puppy male or female? 

As for info on raising a GSD. There's tons on this board. Surf around the board a little bit and I'm sure you'll see. It also works great if you have a certain question, like what kind of toy or what kind of food, to start a thread asking that question.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

I love naming games 

What movies do you like? Do you like dark names, greek mythology names or beautiful names? Boy or girl?


----------



## SylvieUS (Oct 15, 2009)

I like Reagan 

Added bonus, it works for either male or female. That one gets my vote.

ps. if you choose "Patton", which I agree is a neat name, be prepared for the "Can I give him/her a "*Pat on* the head" or "Did you name him/her that as a play on words" jokes!


----------



## hunter211 (Jun 22, 2010)

Hey, thanks everyone for the info, my dog is a male, im really into the darker names, i wanted to keep it german but ive been having trouble finding a good german name for him, im leaning towards reagan right now though.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Blade, Blaze, Axel, Ghost, Mayhem, Corrupt, Roxas, Acid, Raider, Bullet, Edge, Felon, Frenzy, Razor, Jester, Joker, Kane, Pyro, Raptor, Rhino, Ruckus, Steel, Talon, Torch, Torrid, Demon, Nazar,


----------



## ruger (May 25, 2010)

If you like dark names here are some english to german from google translate  I don't speak german so can't vouch personally

Dunkelheit = Darkness (at least according to )
Dunkel= Dark?

A lot of cool names out there if you do a translation.

Sterben = "Death" (really dark)

Good luck!


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

Alpha AWOL I also like Ruckus and Mayham...can't think of other right now


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Grim, Reaper, Khan, Lecter, Terror, 

Abaddon : Hebrew root meaning "to destroy"

Asmodeus : Demon of wrath

Astaroth : Strong Duke over 40 legions and the treasurer of ****

Azazel : Chief of the goat-demons or "hairy demons"

Kobal : Demon of hilarity

Naberius : Strong demon, a Marquis of ****

Ornias : name of the harassing demon

Xaphan : Second order demon, former fallen angel, fans the furnace flames

Zagan : Demon King, deceitful


----------



## GSDSunshine (Sep 7, 2009)

Some german dog names and their meanings.

Zucker- sweetness
Baltazar- protected by god
Schurke- rogue


----------



## GSDSunshine (Sep 7, 2009)

Stolas- a high prince of H***, commanding 26 legions


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

GSDSunshine said:


> Some german dog names and their meanings.
> 
> Zucker- sweetness
> Baltazar- protected by god
> Schurke- rogue



Zucker is actually Suger

And I saw Death before. That isn't sterben, Death itself is Tod.


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

How about:

Panther
Puma
Balu
Basko
Bomber
Champ
Chiko
Cisko
Condor
Conen
Conan
Diablo
Diabolo
Djiego
Dragan
Efendi
Eliot
Frisko
Garfield
Hardy
Herby
Ilk
Iwan
Jasko
Jerry Lee
Joker
Joschi
Batman
Chaos
Karo
Kid
Kim
Lenox
Mex
Mink
Mitras
Murphy
Nasim
Okar
Oras
Pascha
Pedros
Petrus
Pilot
Pongo
Paintball
Primus
Napoleon
Prinz
Rambo
Rico
Robin
Rondo
Sagus
Saro
Satan
Simba
Maddrax
Culligan
Terror
Taipan
Loewe (Lion)
Tiger
Baer (Bear)
Held (Hero)
Orkan
Donner (Thunder)
Hurricane
Sturm (Storm)


----------



## Jelpy (Nov 8, 2009)

You could always borrow the names of two of my dogs: Lycan and Grendal (Grendal was the monster on Beowulf-another good name) You can also borrow my horsies name of Gothic. 

Jana


----------



## AgileGSD (Jan 17, 2006)

LaRen616 said:


> Blade, Blaze, Axel, Ghost, Mayhem, Corrupt, Roxas, Acid, Raider, Bullet, Edge, Felon, Frenzy, Razor, Jester, Joker, Kane, Pyro, Raptor, Rhino, Ruckus, Steel, Talon, Torch, Torrid, Demon, Nazar,


 Some these names put me in the mind of Pibbles....or flyball dogs LOL Also Migraine, Crusher, Viper, Capone, Scarface.

I've always kinda liked the name Rage - sort of dark (although not German). I've developed a bit of a superstition about naming though - don't use names that you wouldn't want your dog to live up to


----------



## Dennq (Jun 21, 2010)

How about the name "garm". I used to have a rottie called that. Very dark. In Norse mythology Garm was the blood soaked dog that guarded the gates of the underworld.


----------



## milkmoney11 (Feb 11, 2010)

I almost went with Klaus if you're looking for a good German male name. 

It's my very humble opinion (hope I don't offend anyone) that most German names for GSDs are too common. If you don't care about that, then there are tons of good names. I didn't want a name that a lot of other people already had...but that's just me.


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

German male names:

Johann
Gerd
Hayo
Peter
Dirk
Caspar
Jost
Wendel
Claus
Oswald
Franz
Ernst
Max
Willhelm
Friedrich
Paul
Hans
Gustav
Ernst
Hermann
Fritz
August
Emil
Walter
Hugo
Georg
Ludwig
Willi
Oskar
Lutz
Reinhold
Karl Heinz
Karl Otto
Otto


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

Egon
Bruno
Harry
Bernhard
Josef
Lothar
Ewald
Martin
Rudi
Waldemar
Edmund
Hubert
Anton
Fred
Leo
Bodo
Berthold
Alois
Alwin
Ferdinand
Julius
Jan


----------



## hunter211 (Jun 22, 2010)

Well this is where im at right now after discussing with my friends and family. We have come up with, Mauser, Jaeger, Diesel, Dakota


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

i wouldn't name my "male GSD" Raven.
the other names are good.



hunter211 said:


> so far ive come up with , Raven, Mauser, Patton, Reagan, of Jaeger,


----------



## hunter211 (Jun 22, 2010)

*Down to two names now!!!*

Ok well now after talking it over more with my family and friends ive narrowed the name list down to either jaeger or mauser. Let me know what you think


----------



## Hunther's Dad (Mar 13, 2010)

Vader.


----------



## chocolat (May 23, 2010)

dont we need a picture so we can pick a name that fits the dogs character/looks?


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

I agree need to see him....


----------



## Ares2010 (Mar 14, 2010)

You can get online and look up names like Greek and Roman Gods. There are so many strong names on these websites. We got ours from there. Ares and Titus, and we are glad we picked them. I don't think a GSD should have a soft name like Snooky..lol..but I do like Reagan.


----------



## hunter211 (Jun 22, 2010)

I will be sure to post pics as soon as i get my pup. The pup will be ready in a week so i should have him soon. Right now we've narrowed it down to "mauser" let me know what you think.


----------



## White German Shepherd (Jun 8, 2010)

Looks like your into the WW2 history.


----------



## Overhill (Jul 5, 2010)

*What to name*

We named our Liver male, Thor.....
So far everyone says it really suits him. He has the deepest bark for 18 weeks I heard in a long time.


----------



## kidkhmer (Jul 14, 2010)

What about Meister ? ( the back end of Jaeger !!! )


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

I had the name Sig all picked out for my new pup but once I got him home it didn't seem to fit, so I named him Stosh [really it's spelled Stache, which is the nickname for Stanislav or Stanley]. When people ask his name, everybody says how well it suits him so once you get yours, the right name will come to you.


----------



## hunter211 (Jun 22, 2010)

Thanks again everyone for the reply's, pup will be here on Saturday i cant wait. here is the most recent picture from the breeder I'll put more up in the picture section when he gets here.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

hunter211 said:


> Thanks again everyone for the reply's, pup will be here on Saturday i cant wait. here is the most recent picture from the breeder I'll put more up in the picture section when he gets here.


He looks like a little bear cub, Osito.


----------



## MenTaLPiRacY (Mar 10, 2010)

It took me a few days to name my pup.. I was going to name him Homer after a GSD my grandpa had when i was a kid, but Homer was a Silver/black saddle.. and the pup i got was a Silver Sable and really didnt look like a Homer. So i went through a few names just thinking then Boom it came to me.. Jubei (joo-bay). After a Ninja in a movie called Ninja Scroll.. everyone loves his name. I guess im trying to say it will come to you once you have him.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Wow, what a hunk...how about Tank?


----------



## hunter211 (Jun 22, 2010)

Ok everyone after a long wait the pup is finally here, i have decided to go with the name "mauser" i'll put a few pics up in the picture section, thanks again for your input!!!


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Congrats on little Mauser!


----------



## Tomclaw69 (Apr 29, 2010)

Someone told me I should've named my boy Chaos or Khaos, but I named him Phil after Capt. Phil on the Deadliest catch. Your heart will tell you.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Welcome Mauser...RIP Captain Phil Harris-wonderful tribute to him!


----------



## kidkhmer (Jul 14, 2010)

Phil - now that is one cool Homage . *respect*


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I always thought Van Helsing would be cool, just call him Dracula or Draco. 

Tolkein sounds like a good name, though I know he was a Brittish writer.


----------

